# Star Wars: The Old Republic



## MacTown09 (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont know about you guys but i cant wait for this game and think it DEFINITELY deserves a thread. Everyone post what class your looking at being!

I am looking to be a Jedi Consular. Awesome dual lightsabers and even cooler healing abilities


----------



## MFB (Jun 26, 2010)

I went Jedi Guardian and used two dual blue sabers, by dude kicked fucking ASS by the end of the game. There were so many twists and shit, compared to today's games, it's like someone wrote a new Odyssey or something


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha wrong game bro! You are thinking Knights of the Old Republic! 

This is The Old Republic! The MMORPG thats releasing this Spring.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't wait for this. I guess I'll be saying goodbye to my life when it comes out.


----------



## MFB (Jun 27, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Haha wrong game bro! You are thinking Knights of the Old Republic!
> 
> This is The Old Republic! The MMORPG thats releasing this Spring.





Here I was thinking you just shortened the title for convenience sake, stupid me 

EDIT : Definitely pumped for this as well though, probably gonna go Guardian if it's one of the classes (I haven't read up on it in a while)


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 27, 2010)

MFB said:


> Here I was thinking you just shortened the title for convenience sake, stupid me
> 
> EDIT : Definitely pumped for this as well though, probably gonna go Guardian if it's one of the classes (I haven't read up on it in a while)



Haha Its cool man. I think you will be a Jedi Knight and then go down the Guardian specialty class. I plan on being a healing/melee type Consular as oppsed to a ranged dude. CANT FREAKIN WAIT FOR THE GAME!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jun 28, 2010)

Ami I correct in assuming that this game will have a monthly fee?


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 28, 2010)

yes it probably will have a monthly fee like most good MMO's. WEll worth it for me since its the only video guy i will have boughten in the past 5 years haha.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2010)

Basically, I want to have Bioware's babies.

I'm not an MMORPG guy AT ALL (not since I got sucked into Everquest more than a decade ago and realized I was putting in 8-10 hour sessions.. Had to cut that shit out REAL quick...) but I have so much love for Bioware and the Star Wars franchise that I doubt I'll be able to avoid this one successfully. KOTOR was amazing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 28, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> yes it probably will have a monthly fee like most good MMO's. WEll worth it for me since its the only video guy i will have boughten in the past 5 years haha.





synrgy said:


> Basically, I want to have Bioware's babies.
> 
> I'm not an MMORPG guy AT ALL (not since I got sucked into Everquest more than a decade ago and realized I was putting in 8-10 hour sessions.. Had to cut that shit out REAL quick...) but I have so much love for Bioware and the Star Wars franchise that I doubt I'll be able to avoid this one successfully. KOTOR was amazing.



 I've been waiting for this since it was announced however many years ago, and I will pay whatever they want, because I know that since it's bioware, they'll actually care about us unlike Blizzard. And yes, I hate wow.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 28, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I've been waiting for this since it was announced however many years ago, and I will pay whatever they want, because I know that since it's bioware, they'll actually care about us unlike Blizzard. And yes, I hate wow.



While I appreciate your sentiment, please realize that World of Warcraft was absolutely instrumental in advancing MMO's beyond Lineage's GRINDGRINDGRIND and UO's "sandbox where I can do everything, but really have no actual character motivation to do anything" type setups, and placing emphasis on interactive storytelling in MMO's. It is quite safe to say that without World of Warcraft, there would be no SW: The Old Republic.

Not to mention, Blizzard has been a vanguard of PC gaming for the past 15 years.

Having said that, I am absolutely looking forward to The Old Republic. I will be a Jedi Knight. Light side for life, dawg.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 28, 2010)

I really hope this game sucks so I don't have to spend time playing it 

I've been MMORPG free for a long time now but still feel the urge to go back and play them. Evil evil games, they are.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 28, 2010)

Xaios said:


> While I appreciate your sentiment, please realize that World of Warcraft was absolutely instrumental in advancing MMO's beyond Lineage's GRINDGRINDGRIND and UO's "sandbox where I can do everything, but really have no actual character motivation to do anything" type setups, and placing emphasis on interactive storytelling in MMO's. It is quite safe to say that without World of Warcraft, there would be no SW: The Old Republic.
> 
> Not to mention, Blizzard has been a vanguard of PC gaming for the past 15 years.
> 
> Having said that, I am absolutely looking forward to The Old Republic. I will be a Jedi Knight. Light side for life, dawg.



I respect what they did with the rpg industry, but their practices and money grubbing ways put me off...........Sith for life.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 28, 2010)

Xaios said:


> While I appreciate your sentiment, please realize that World of Warcraft was absolutely instrumental in advancing MMO's beyond Lineage's GRINDGRINDGRIND and UO's "sandbox where I can do everything, but really have no actual character motivation to do anything" type setups, and placing emphasis on interactive storytelling in MMO's. It is quite safe to say that without World of Warcraft, there would be no SW: The Old Republic.
> 
> Not to mention, Blizzard has been a vanguard of PC gaming for the past 15 years.
> 
> Having said that, I am absolutely looking forward to The Old Republic. I will be a Jedi Knight. Light side for life, dawg.



Frankly, I don't see what WoW did that was so brilliant in comparison to EverQuest. That's why I never bothered with it. I watched my friends play it for hours and thought "This is EverQuest with a Warcraft skin thrown on top of it."......

There was interactive story telling in that MMORPG game, and it WELL pre-dated WoW.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 28, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I respect what they did with the rpg industry, but their practices and money grubbing ways put me off...



I'm curious as to what these so-called "money grubbing" practices are? I know their now sister company Activision aren't exactly blameless in this regard, but I've never come across anything of Blizzard that makes me question their integrity in financial matters.


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 28, 2010)

When is it going to be out?


----------



## Origin (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't see the point of paying for a game...then paying for it again every month. I'm a RABID Star Wars fan and this just ain't gonna happen for me. I'm gonna stick to Source with its 20$ one-time payment  I kind of want to watch someone play this game though..


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 28, 2010)

The point is so you have good service consistantly after you buy the game and so they can afford to pay a staff to constantly update and maintain the game, keeping it free of bugs, glitches, and more importantly, cheating and bad behavior.


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 28, 2010)

Unlike Free MMORPG's who have said glitches, bugs, hackers


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 28, 2010)

for example:

runescape is a free MMO which has always been plagued by bugs and oddities and also people who sell their accounts and such,


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think Runescape counts as a good example, it's just a complete turd, last time I checked the game was still in 8-bit graphics when we have 2.0 shaders and defined characters in Runes of Magic, you know, it's "kinda" the same genre but one is the ugly consanguinitied (sp?) left cheek bastard cousin or something


----------



## Origin (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh I'm not insulting well-moderated games or MMOs, even though I personally believe they're just enormous skinner box money-sinks, I'd be a hypocrite to say it cause I sink as much time into FPSes as I do.  I just can't justify repaying for anything (my cell phone is even often neglected) when I'm saving for a custom haha. I can acknowledge that companies need to pay professionals to keep assholes from glitching the shit out of everything. And Runescape is....just...wow.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 29, 2010)

i love the battlefronts games on the ps2, any idea if they are gonna have a ps3 version?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i love the battlefronts games on the ps2, any idea if they are gonna have a ps3 version?



We're all still trying to figure out if they're gonna put out a third one.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah i see both sides of it. It sucks to have to pay and there are free mmo's but on the other hand that money is going somewhere for me EVENTUALLY so its all good in the end right?

Haha well said about Runescape btw


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 2, 2010)

pc only? shame


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been following this game for a couple years, really can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 3, 2010)

Great i am glad other SS members are joining up! We light siders should ban together! I need some troopers around me at all times 

Just thinking of the game makes me jittery! Its either go to south padre or play endless hours of The Old Republic next year for spring break haha.


----------



## MFB (Jul 3, 2010)

sentagoda said:


> pc only? shame



Could've swore this would be out for consoles, looks like I won't be playing unless I upgrade my PC


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 3, 2010)

i need to get a pc that works and isnt full of viruses. other than that you bet ill be a sith


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 9, 2010)

Game testing is underway! i hope i get selected


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats with all this light side love? I only have one thing to say to that.....Exar Kun.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Whats with all this light side love? I only have one thing to say to that.....Exar Kun.



Light side always wins in the end. We're the good guys. You other fools are just sith-disturbers.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 10, 2010)

chances are its going to be like alliance and horde. light side is going to have all the 12 year olds and immature 30+ and darkside is going to have the elitists


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 10, 2010)

Me > JEDI


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 10, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> chances are its going to be like alliance and horde. light side is going to have all the 12 year olds and immature 30+ and darkside is going to have the elitists



 I might also add the light is gonna be whining like hell when they get own in combat


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha looks like i am gonna be killin a LOT of siths from this forum


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Frankly, I don't see what WoW did that was so brilliant in comparison to EverQuest. That's why I never bothered with it. I watched my friends play it for hours and thought "This is EverQuest with a Warcraft skin thrown on top of it."......
> 
> There was interactive story telling in that MMORPG game, and it WELL pre-dated WoW.



Yeah, WoW didn't do anything that EQ didn't do. I played WoW for about a month after playing EQ for a couple of years and I got sick of it after 2 weeks. It was a watered down, kiddy version of EQ that looked cartoony and shiny.

I would STILL play EQ today if the population was there. Everything about EQ just "feels" more epic. The first time I played EQ, I was just like "Whoa...." and just in awe of the whole world. For some reason, WoW never gave me that feeling.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 11, 2010)

Supposedly there is a decent community on Project 1999 - Classic Everquest

I don't have time in my life anymore or I would play it myself.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wellll im considering being a sith inquistor now. I cant decide dang it!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 11, 2010)

Aw man, this sounds interesting. Might look into it...

Also, I usually go good guys in most RPGs, I might go Sith to start off.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah i like being the god guys but i am really considering a sith for this one. I dunno i LOVE the idea of being a Jedi Consular though and being surrounded by troopers. Man i cant wait for this game!


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 7, 2011)

It has been over a year since I posted this but this game has its release date and everything finally. I am pre ordered up and everything so lemme know if anyone on here is playing! We can start a guild or something


----------



## Isan (Nov 8, 2011)

I am have been in beta since the end of august ... ask away with questions.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 8, 2011)

Isan said:


> I am have been in beta since the end of august ... ask away with questions.


 
Is the story-based part of it as good as they boast?


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 8, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I'm not an MMORPG guy AT ALL (not since I got sucked into Everquest more than a decade ago and realized I was putting in 8-10 hour sessions.. Had to cut that shit out REAL quick...) but I have so much love for Bioware and the Star Wars franchise that I doubt I'll be able to avoid this one successfully. KOTOR was amazing.



This is exactly why I don't play MMO's and will not even so much as try SW:TOR.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't like how the hours and hours of voice-acting is one of the main selling points of this game. most people that play MMOs just want to kill stuff, loot shit and get gear, not listen to inane dialogue that draws on the newer star wars films than the good ones (especially when it breaks up the pacing of the game so frequently)


----------



## Isan (Nov 8, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Is the story-based part of it as good as they boast?



Depending on the class, some are more dull/slow, but they pickup later on.



Mexi said:


> I don't like how the hours and hours of voice-acting is one of the main selling points of this game. most people that play MMOs just want to kill stuff, loot shit and get gear, not listen to inane dialogue that draws on the newer star wars films than the good ones (especially when it breaks up the pacing of the game so frequently)



This is a bioware game first and a mmo second. The story is the most motivating factor throughout the game. Don't get me wrong heroics, lvling, pvp are all amazing but story is what is really exciting about this game. 
And if it such a problem to you skip the conversations.

Also "Draws on the newer star wars films" at this point I can say you are absolutely wrong, and are completely baseless in your claims. This is based off of KOTOR not the new movies. Kotor's style is in keeping with the original star wars more than any other story driven, SW game.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 8, 2011)

Isan said:


> I am have been in beta since the end of august ... ask away with questions.


Let's not break our NDA, to an extent.


----------



## Isan (Nov 8, 2011)

we are clear to talk about up to level 15 is what i have heard


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 8, 2011)

That would make sense, since they did have the starting worlds open at the latest convention thing..


----------



## pink freud (Nov 8, 2011)

I have it pre-ordered.

Will be doing Imperial Agent (melee, not ranged) and Sith Inquisitor first. Maybe do a tanking role depending on the guild's needs.


----------



## Daiephir (Nov 8, 2011)

Just pre-ordered it, probably gonna make a Sith Warrior


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 8, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I have it pre-ordered.
> 
> Will be doing Imperial Agent (melee, not ranged) and Sith Inquisitor first. Maybe do a tanking role depending on the guild's needs.



Off Tank Assassin is fun, btw.


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 9, 2011)

Isan said:


> I am have been in beta since the end of august ... ask away with questions.



What is your favorite class and why?

Is there much difference in playing between classes? E.g is a Jedi Shadow a lot faster on their feet than a trooper?

What is your system and how does the game run?

Which side do you enjoy playing more on? Republic or empire?

Is the combat engaging?


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 9, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I have it pre-ordered.
> 
> Will be doing Imperial Agent (melee, not ranged) and Sith Inquisitor first. Maybe do a tanking role depending on the guild's needs.



Reason 2 I don't play modern MMO's, class rolls are too highly defined and requisite.  I preferred when you could make any combination work and adjusted play style to reflect it. The whole "oh geez this guy just hits way too hard for anything but a dedicated tank to tolerate" and the one solution, effectively 'puzzle' bosses WoW made are annoying.

Shame Bioware didn't make this just a regular game, so I could play it


----------



## Isan (Nov 9, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> What is your favorite class and why?
> 
> Is there much difference in playing between classes? E.g is a Jedi Shadow a lot faster on their feet than a trooper?
> 
> ...



1. Bounty hunter is awesome and by far my favorite... The dialog is the most sensible of the classes.

2 The classes are extremely varied in play style but if you know how to use one it is pretty straight forward if you were to roll another. The only major advantages/differences are use of stealth and things of that nature.

3. gtx460 
4gb of ram 
AMD phenom II 945 x4 @ 3.0 ghz

needless to say i run on max perfectly

4. Well i am an imperial whore so yeah ...

5. absolutely


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 9, 2011)

Then there's the Sith Inq, which is fun as hell, no matter which spec it is.

so much lightning.


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 9, 2011)

Just got an invite to test the game this weekend! So excited


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice, have fun, and report as many bugs as you can find.


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 9, 2011)

Definitely will. I have high expectations for this game so will be harsh when it comes to the testing. with about a month till release, it should be next to perfect anyway.


----------



## Isan (Nov 9, 2011)

mmo and perfect do not go together


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 9, 2011)

Isan said:


> mmo and perfect do not go together


A good point indeed...

Let's just say I can't wait to play the game!


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> Just got an invite to test the game this weekend! So excited


Me too!!!

Oh...and fyi for the early access stuff...



Main SW:ToR Site said:


> Many of you have been wondering how long Early Game Access will last, and we are now happy to announce that depending on when you redeem your Pre-Order Code, you will gain Early Game Access up to *five days before the official game launch date*.


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 10, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Oh...and fyi for the early access stuff...




Awesome man! What is your user name? Just in case we run into eachother on the servers. Mine is EnginesOfHate.

Also are you going to be empire or republic in the real game?


----------



## pink freud (Nov 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Reason 2 I don't play modern MMO's, class rolls are too highly defined and requisite.  I preferred when you could make any combination work and adjusted play style to reflect it. The whole "oh geez this guy just hits way too hard for anything but a dedicated tank to tolerate" and the one solution, effectively 'puzzle' bosses WoW made are annoying.
> 
> Shame Bioware didn't make this just a regular game, so I could play it



That's one of the awesome things about Rift. Need a tank? Well, 3 out of 4 callings can tank. Just switch your role (you have 5 role slots).

Now, carrying around DPS gear, Tank gear and PVP gear does get a bit tiring


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacTown09 said:


> Awesome man! What is your user name? Just in case we run into eachother on the servers. Mine is EnginesOfHate.
> 
> Also are you going to be empire or republic in the real game?


Empire, always 

My beta screen name is madhorizons, but I may be using my newer web-id of GhostRed7...we'll see. I have both "accounts" in-guild, so who knows. I doubt anything you do during beta will cross over any way, so it prolly won't matter. I made the purchase/pre-order under Ghost.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn Weekenders, stress testin' my servers.

I couldn't get on at all Friday, and only barely on Sat morning. 

Think it's time to concentrate on getting my Inq to 20s again.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 13, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Reason 2 I don't play modern MMO's, class rolls are too highly defined and requisite.  I preferred when you could make any combination work and adjusted play style to reflect it. The whole "oh geez this guy just hits way too hard for anything but a dedicated tank to tolerate" and the one solution, effectively 'puzzle' bosses WoW made are annoying.
> 
> Shame Bioware didn't make this just a regular game, so I could play it



The thing is, you can supposedly solo your way through the whole game, essentially turning it into KOTOR III.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 13, 2011)

For the most part, that's true.

But to level enough to get to the next area you will have to group up.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 14, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The thing is, you can supposedly solo your way through the whole game, essentially turning it into KOTOR III.



indeed, I recently got into the weekend beta and can't help but feel this seems like a singleplayer game played online, like a co-op campaign. the story telling is nice, but most MMO players probably won't give two shits about it and will give up on the game because of the breaks in gameplay to tell the story. the game is definitely more geared for big star wars fans than MMO fans


----------



## Captain Axx (Nov 18, 2011)

just got an invite, but my computer doesn't even run youtube now. 



EDIT: all gone now, sorry guys.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 18, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The thing is, you can supposedly solo your way through the whole game, essentially turning it into KOTOR III.


I'm ok with that 

The story is VERY engaging. Almost every advanced class can tank and/or heal. Sure, it's like a co-op RPG and not perceived as a full-MMO...but ya know what....most of the full MMOs I've played have turned into shit due to the community.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 19, 2011)

I got to play game testing last weekend and choose to be a Mirialan Jedi Consular. 

Now I'll stop saying anything as I may have already said more than I am legally allowed to say.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 19, 2011)

So long as you don't kill the "big surprise" for Sith Inqs it's all good.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't you know the Game Testers agreement? We can't reveal anything, though I have no idea how they'd punish us.

I wish the game would come out sooner, playing for two days has left me wanting one thing. *MORE.*


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 20, 2011)

It's a non disclosure agreement, and being in the beta for months on end, yes I know it.

I'm a tester, there is a test going on, is all we're allowed to say.

Classes, and talking about up to level 10-15ish is okay, because that is what's been demo'd to the public.

I was kidding about there being a big secret to the Inq, though.


----------



## Isan (Nov 20, 2011)

uhm NDA was lifted =.= like almost a week ago


also why are you never on cosmic turbine ?


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 20, 2011)

work/school.

skyrim.

evil 20 Gb update that I can't bother with until after thanksgiving.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got my Beta invite!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got another invite! Woo!


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 23, 2011)

I got another weekend invite, also. Kind of a waste, but whatever.

I started the massive update.

Gonna be done by next week I think -_-


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 23, 2011)

Going in on Saturday, wish I got Friday, though.



Sicarius said:


> I got another weekend invite, also. Kind of a waste, but whatever.
> 
> I started the massive update.
> 
> Gonna be done by next week I think -_-



I feel special because it only took me a couple hours.


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 23, 2011)

well, we have a 6Mb line, but I have to share it with my mom and brother, who's always playing MW3 or Runescape (yes, my brother is one of those. Also, he borrowed an acoustic guitar from his friend, so he obnoxiously strums it when he gets killed in MW3)

so when I go to start it, it has to be at like 3am, when no one is online, so I can sleep and let it go, and turn it off when I get up.

But since my he has to work, and my mom is going to my aunt's house, and they both are going to College Station (where Texas A&M is) I'm just going to let the bitch go full on, since I'll be home alone doing homework (read: some, and a lot of Skyrim)


----------



## SamSam (Nov 24, 2011)

106kb download speed here... My PC isnt staying on until it's done. I finish one file and another pops up. It's never ending!


----------



## JPMike (Nov 27, 2011)

Btw, I am in the Beta too guys, on Tato Blood or whatever the server, Republic side.

I am trying the Jedi Sage out, which I really like, or Sith Inqui, not sure the class yet.


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 27, 2011)

Been playing a Jedi all weekend.. Short of a few problems seems like a great game !


----------



## SamSam (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had a few issues getting the servers lists to appear, but only on my 3G mobile line. 

Sith Warriors are baddasses, great story line and combat. Did the Black Talon instance a few times. It's not bad but I do hope the other instances offer a bit more depth.

All in all I enjoyed it very much and will definitely give the full release a try.


----------



## Isan (Nov 28, 2011)

SamSam said:


> I've had a few issues getting the servers lists to appear, but only on my 3G mobile line.
> 
> Sith Warriors are baddasses, great story line and combat. Did the Black Talon instance a few times. It's not bad but I do hope the other instances offer a bit more depth.
> 
> All in all I enjoyed it very much and will definitely give the full release a try.



Mandalorian raiders, Hammer and athiss are much less deep


----------



## SamSam (Nov 28, 2011)

As in pure Tank n spank? 

Because other than two of the bosses in there having some lite kiting there wasn't really much to do. Although I did four man it. Perhaps 2 manning offers a more robust challenge.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 28, 2011)

Out of everyone who's played, have you guys noticed that all the women have big boobs, even the children?


----------



## Sicarius (Nov 28, 2011)

I tend to not look at children in that regard.

>.>

But I do know my Twi'lek's got a ghetto booty, and I love it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 29, 2011)

There's a thread in the beta forums about the "Brazen Sexuality" of the game b/c there's more adult-oriented stuff than Mario Bros in the game. So much whining. These people must not remember the Twi'lek dancer's boob flyin out during Return of the Jedi.

I love the game. Got my Jugg to 26. Took a bunch of screenshots after the NDA got lifted...mainly of Nar Shaddaa and Tatooine (I never caught the twin suns tho grrrr >.< )

EDIT: Screens up - photobucket.com/ghostred7

A cpl of my favs from the beta:

Force-choking one of the Sand People on Tatooine






Nar Shaddaa taxi...love environment on this one:


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 8, 2011)

For those that pre-ordered....they moved the start of early access 2 days earlier! So now early access starts on 12/13 instead of 12/15.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 8, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> For those that pre-ordered....they moved the start of early access 2 days earlier! So now early access starts on 12/13 instead of 12/15.



Know why?

Only counting NA _physical_ copies sold: Over 900,000.








That's a lot.


----------



## x360rampagex (Dec 8, 2011)

I use to be a jedi, but I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 8, 2011)

No.


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 10, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> For those that pre-ordered....they moved the start of early access 2 days earlier! So now early access starts on 12/13 instead of 12/15.



Why, Oh, why would they release this game during finals week?!


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 11, 2011)

It's the week after for me


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> It's the week after for me



You're a lucky one. Know what server your gonna play on or what class and such? I just recently decided I was gonna roll a Dark Jedi Shadow. Gonna be oh shiicho or whatever its called with my guild.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 11, 2011)

no idea. I applied to a guild with old WoW friends, but it seems my application is missing when I applied to the CAD-Comic guild Kinetic.

may try and join the one Rooster Teeth is doing.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know the specific server, but my guild is rolling Empire side on a PVP server. We almost have enough people to run full raids, although if we end up a few short I guess we can use the companions to fill in.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 16, 2011)

OK, Bitching time!

1) Why is there not a "Sell all Junk" button?
2) Why is there not a grace period for disconnects? I DC'd and now I'm in a 300+ person queue.
3) No in-game macro system!?


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 16, 2011)

1) when you get a companion you can send them to do it for you
2) It's not like that in any MMO. First-Come, First-Serve. Lose your place and you're in the queue.
3) You too good for clicking


----------



## pink freud (Dec 17, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> 1) when you get a companion you can send them to do it for you
> 2) It's not like that in any MMO. First-Come, First-Serve. Lose your place and you're in the queue.
> 3) You too good for clicking



2) Rift had a grace period of like 5 minutes for disconnects. It only makes sense, as you don't want raids disbanding because the MT DC'd and is now number 500 in queue.

3) It just makes sense to have macros. Not sequence macros, no, but something like:
Melee Range Cold Downs
Melee Range Spammable
Ranged Cooldowns
Ranged Spammable
oGCD Melee
oGCD Ranged

stacked as such on a single key. It's just economical.


----------



## Isan (Dec 17, 2011)

lvl 36


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 17, 2011)

I cant play it yet, I pre-ordered it, but now my account wont work and whe I ask for a new password, they dont even send it, sucks balls


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 17, 2011)

It depends on their mail server, I asked for a password change while on the phone with account support, and I didn't get it until the next morning.

and when I changed it again a few days before pre-loading, it was in my inbox with in a minute or two.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 17, 2011)

pink freud said:


> 2) Rift had a grace period of like 5 minutes for disconnects. It only makes sense, as you don't want raids disbanding because the MT DC'd and is now number 500 in queue.
> 
> 3) It just makes sense to have macros. Not sequence macros, no, but something like:
> Melee Range Cold Downs
> ...




No macros seems really really odd for an MMO.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 17, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> It depends on their mail server, I asked for a password change while on the phone with account support, and I didn't get it until the next morning.
> 
> and when I changed it again a few days before pre-loading, it was in my inbox with in a minute or two.



It's been days now, I've sent them emails multiples times, still no answer


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn I thought this game wasn't coming out until next year. I'm really torn on whether I should try it or not. Need to buy a new computer to really run it well and don't really have the kind of free time necessary to play an MMO, at least not until after New Year's... is it really as awesome as the sales indicate?


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 17, 2011)

Isan said:


> lvl 36


 Damn you!!! I'm only L18 LOL


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ques do suck but it is an MMO so it makes sense.

Lvl 16 so far here but finals just ended so muahahaha! Actually nvm cuz I am leavin tomorrow to go for a snowboarding trip for 10 days  

I am on Prophecy of the Five under the name Asherst if any of you wanna add me!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 18, 2011)

Only level 16 so far.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate not having money to get this! Once I get a consistent flow of income...


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 18, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hate not having money to get this! Once I get a consistent flow of income...



Once you have the money you won't have any time to play, that's me


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I admit, my opinion of this game has vacillated pretty heavily over the past year and a half between "ZOMG CAN'T WAIT" to a resounding "meh." I loved both KotOR games, but even knowing Bioware's pedigree for storytelling, at times I just couldn't wrap my mind around the thought of meshing interactive single player-esque RPG storytelling with an MMO environment. The only approach that I could think of was that of Star Trek Online, which was heavily instanced and craptacular.

Early word on the internet though is that they've largely succeeded. So, I've decided that, in the coming weeks, I will pull the trigger.

First, I just need to replace my current PC, most of which is 7 years old (3.2ghz Intel Pentium 4 single core processor, 2 gigs DDR2-533 ram, Geforce 9800 GT video card (I did upgrade that, originally had an ATI Radeon X800)). When I bought this computer 7 years ago, I literally couldn't have assembled it any cheaper myself, so I ordered it from Dell. It's a decision that I've come to regret in recent times as there are literally no components in the old machine (besides the hard drive) that I can recycle, not even the power supply.

So, I'm pulling the trigger on the following:

- Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3ghz processor
- 8 gigs of Corsair DDR3-1600 ram, can be upgraded to 16 gigs quite easily and cheaply
- AMD Radeon HD 6870

And of course, a new case, power supply, motherboard, hard drive, optical drive, operating system, and all the other necessary accoutrements. I'm going to buy it from a company called NCIX, which is basically the Canadian forerunner of Newegg. They will assemble all the parts themselves, and I can also buy a warranty and shipping insurance for the completed system that way. Best of all, I don't have to deal with proprietary components that can't be upgraded or replaced.

Definitely looking forward to this game.


----------



## Choop (Dec 19, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Out of everyone who's played, have you guys noticed that all the women have big boobs, even the children?



Bioware's all about the boobs now, have you played ME2 or DA2?


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 19, 2011)

Xaios said:


> - Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3ghz processor
> - 8 gigs of Corsair DDR3-1600 ram, can be upgraded to 16 gigs quite easily and cheaply
> - AMD Radeon HD 6870
> 
> ...



you can get GSkill DDR3-1600 Ripjaws for a little better pricing than Corsair, and the timings are near to identical. With how cheap Newegg has the 6870s I'd get two for Crossfire, or splurge a little and get a GTX580.

I switch from an ATi 4870X2 to a GTX 560 and couldn't be happier. There's just something about the Catalyst drivers that I hate, and couldn't get over. 

But with that make sure you get a good Mobo, I prefer Asus (I have an M4A99X EVO for my AMD 1100T). With all of that and a good PSU you should have no problem running anything for a while to come.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 19, 2011)

Choop said:


> Bioware's all about the boobs now, have you played ME2 or DA2?



Boobs in ME2?

Did you _see_ Miranda's ass?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 19, 2011)

I love Star Wars storytelling just as much as the next guy. It looks like a real good game though unfortunately I won't be participating. I just don't have the time and energy to play.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> you can get GSkill DDR3-1600 Ripjaws for a little better pricing than Corsair, and the timings are near to identical. With how cheap Newegg has the 6870s I'd get two for Crossfire, or splurge a little and get a GTX580.
> 
> I switch from an ATi 4870X2 to a GTX 560 and couldn't be happier. There's just something about the Catalyst drivers that I hate, and couldn't get over.
> 
> But with that make sure you get a good Mobo, I prefer Asus (I have an M4A99X EVO for my AMD 1100T). With all of that and a good PSU you should have no problem running anything for a while to come.



Remember, I'm in Canada. Newegg in Canada tends to be quite a bit more expensive than in the US. NCIX's CPU prices aren't as good, but their prices on everything else tend to be better, including RAM. The GSkill memory you mention is a whopping $2 cheaper for 8 gigs. Video cards also tend to be more in Canada.

As far as ATI goes, while I loathe the Catalyst control panel, it can be uninstalled and the drivers run by their lonesome.

For mobos, I think I've gone with the best compromise. I'm also a fan of ASUS, but MSI makes a decent unit as well and this one has both an attractive price and plenty of positive feedback, both from professional reviewers and Joe Average.

The other important aspect is that NCIX will build it for me for only $50 extra. And if I go with that, they throw in a 1 year warranty for free.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried this and it looks amazing. Love it.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 19, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Remember, I'm in Canada. Newegg in Canada tends to be quite a bit more expensive than in the US. NCIX's CPU prices aren't as good, but their prices on everything else tend to be better, including RAM. The GSkill memory you mention is a whopping $2 cheaper for 8 gigs. Video cards also tend to be more in Canada.
> 
> As far as ATI goes, while I loathe the Catalyst control panel, it can be uninstalled and the drivers run by their lonesome.
> 
> ...


Eh, I'd build it myself, but you know what's best for you.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Eh, I'd build it myself, but you know what's best for you.



I could, but I really just don't want the hassle. This way it gets built from parts of my choosing, but still shows up on my doorstep ready to go. And again, free warranty from the distributor.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 20, 2011)

One thing that's a little weird is that (so far, at least) there isn't any real open-world type stuff. It's all canyons and the like, with hard borders. Kinda sucks if you are the mountain-climbing adventurer type.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 20, 2011)

There's plenty of exploring to do if you know where to go.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 23, 2011)

Xaios said:


> So, I'm pulling the trigger on the following:
> 
> - Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3ghz processor
> - 8 gigs of Corsair DDR3-1600 ram, can be upgraded to 16 gigs quite easily and cheaply
> - AMD Radeon HD 6870



Coming in a bit late....

That set-up is very similar to mine:

AMD FX-6100
8GB G-Skill DDR3(will be 16GB in Jan)
AMD HD6870

Game runs great with everything on high, no need for crossfire, IMO.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I got the game last weekend but don't really have time to play much for the next few weeks. It runs OK-ish on my crappy computer but I need a new one for it to run well. Intel e2180 at 2ghz with 4gb 800mhz ram and a 9800gt generally gets 15-25 fps no matter what settings at 1920x1200. I tried throwing a new GTX 580 Ti in there as it's about the best thing that my PSU will support (560 non Ti version might work) and performance is slightly improved but not much. I'm probably going to return the card and get a whole new gaming laptop and/or desktop. The Alienware m18x intrigues me.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 19, 2012)

That should read 550 Ti not 580 Ti, not sure why edit button is not showing.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought the game as well, been playing it along with Battlefield 3 since I got my new computer assembled (ended up going w/ 16 gigs of RAM and a Radeon HD6950). Game runs quite nicely, although apparently they've kiboshed the "High" texture setting until 1.2 comes out. They also introduced anti-aliasing in 1.1 but it only seems to work for some people (it doesn't for me).

Still, I'm having fun. The story is compelling enough that I can forgive that the combat mechanics really aren't anything special. Got my Jedi Sentinel up to level 20.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 23, 2012)

Got my first character up to 50. Ilum is broken pretty bad. Half the dailies are broken, a lot of the strong/elite mobs are invisible (texture issue probably) and the PVP is laggy zerging. 

Can't play right now though, hard-drive is going kaput.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a level 13 sith assassin on lord praven.

It's an ok game, but there are quite a few things I dont like

Game reminds me WAY too much of city of heroes- or maybe WoW 2.0, and really this game feels like a distraction. Part of it for me maybe MMO fatigue. I've been playing wow since its release and dabbled in CoH before that.

Dialogue options dont always indicate whether pts will be added for light or dark side. 

Is there an option to disable quest video? It's very time consuming and doesn't seem to really further anything. 

It really is time consuming navigating through the maps to get to a quest because a big fricken mountain or wall is in the way.

Advanced classes- seriously, just make them the default classes so I don't have to waste time figuring out an irreversible choice I've made isn't working out.

I'm also interested in knowing why ppl who rolled Republic did. The big draw in SW is usually using force lightning, and they cant do it.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 24, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> I have a level 13 sith assassin on lord praven.
> 
> It's an ok game, but there are quite a few things I dont like
> 
> Game reminds me WAY too much of city of heroes- or maybe WoW 2.0, and really this game feels like a distraction. Part of it for me maybe MMO fatigue. I've been playing wow since its release and dabbled in CoH before that.



I know what you mean there. I've played WoW, Aion, City of Heroes, Neocron, Anarchy Online and a bit of Guild Wars prior to this. I'm starting to get tired of MMOs in general. Hence why I've been playing more Battlefield 3 the past few days.



Rock4ever said:


> Is there an option to disable quest video? It's very time consuming and doesn't seem to really further anything.



TOR is more of an RPG with MMO elements than the other way around. Dialogue scenes help develop the sense of immersion. It's not a game that's meant to be blown through to the level cap.



Rock4ever said:


> I'm also interested in knowing why ppl who rolled Republic did. The big draw in SW is usually using force lightning, and they cant do it.



Light side for life, dawg!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting, I've played MMOs since 96 and FPSs got boring long ago.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 24, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Interesting, I've played MMOs since 96 and FPSs got boring long ago.



Meridian 59?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 24, 2012)

Followed by EQ and then WoW. I still have accounts on emu servers for all 3 games though I haven't logged into any of them in months/years - there just isn't enough time in the day to do work+music+games+life 

I really need a new computer to play SWTOR but am still on the fence about putting that much time and money into gaming again.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 25, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> I'm also interested in knowing why ppl who rolled Republic did. The big draw in SW is usually using force lightning, and they cant do it.



Since when? Seems like the IMP side is full of kids and min/maxers.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 25, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Since when? Seems like the IMP side is full of kids and min/maxers.



Nothing wrong with min/max theory crafting. Putting math into the minds of kids is not a bad thing


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 26, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Nothing wrong with min/max theory crafting. Putting math into the minds of kids is not a bad thing



Oh, I'm not complaining about the math, as long as they're using it to get the best out of all the classes, not just focusing on which is the "best".  

I guarantee there are people playing sith sorcerers right now only because the lightning effect is slightly faster than the Jedi Project attack, and that's sad. Though, since I regularly kill sorcs pvp with my Shadow, I wouldn't say it has much of an effect in real gameplay...


----------



## pink freud (Jan 26, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Oh, I'm not complaining about the math, as long as they're using it to get the best out of all the classes, not just focusing on which is the "best".
> 
> I guarantee there are people playing sith sorcerers right now only because the lightning effect is slightly faster than the Jedi Project attack, and that's sad. Though, since I regularly kill sorcs pvp with my Shadow, I wouldn't say it has much of an effect in real gameplay...



No, people are playing Sorcs/Sages because _in numbers_ they are ridiculously OP. At least for pure melee classes. One on one, yeah, they fold.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 26, 2012)

pink freud said:


> No, people are playing Sorcs/Sages because _in numbers_ they are ridiculously OP. At least for pure melee classes. One on one, yeah, they fold.



Admittedly, I haven't seen this yet, probably because I play in the morning hours EST, when all the kids are at school.  Lately though, I keep getting singled out and dogpiled in Voidstar. 

Really, I think this is more a case of the Knight/Warrior being underpowered, with little utility. The other classes all seem to have something going for them, and I say this as someone with a 50 Guardian.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 26, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Admittedly, I haven't seen this yet, probably because I play in the morning hours EST, when all the kids are at school.  Lately though, I keep getting singled out and dogpiled in Voidstar.
> 
> Really, I think this is more a case of the Knight/Warrior being underpowered, with little utility. The other classes all seem to have something going for them, and I say this as someone with a 50 Guardian.



A tank knight/warrior is awesome for huttball. Charge, push, choke, guard, CC immunities...

Great for ball-carrying. Marauders/Sents... well, they can heal debuff.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 26, 2012)

pink freud said:


> A tank knight/warrior is awesome for huttball. Charge, push, choke, guard, CC immunities...
> 
> Great for ball-carrying. Marauders/Sents... well, they can heal debuff.



Too bad that doesn't carry over to PvE, where even the class quest is a pita on a JK.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 27, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Too bad that doesn't carry over to PvE, where even the class quest is a pita on a JK.



Warrior PVE: "Vette, kill everything while I run away!"


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 27, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Warrior PVE: "Vette, kill everything while I run away!"



I thought the complainers were full of shit, since launch build is easier than the last beta, then I rolled a Shadow. At first I thought the Consular's bosses were just weaker, but then I started stomping the bonus bosses that would be hard or impossible with the JK.

I haven't touched my Guardian since, he's just sitting there at 50, armor rusting.  I'll wait to see how they buff up the class, I guess.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I'll roll a sage... admittedly, playing a Sentinel isn't as easy as I figured it would be. Seems they made the melee-focused Jedi a bit underpowered.

...Or maybe I'll just wait until we get buffed to high heaven and everyone cries "OMFGNERFBAT!!!1!!1one"


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 6, 2012)

Republic scum! Any Empire members here? European servers?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's some Republic "scum" for you:





50 Shadow w/PVP Saber.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 6, 2012)

btw, how is PVP on NA servers? In Europe its completely unplayable because of extreme lag. And wtf is this hutball shit, who in their right mind at bioware came up with something so retarded?

Now that my subscription finished, I'm waiting 1 month for them to iron out some bugs, and then I'll keep questing


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 6, 2012)

No lag here.  I hated Huttball at first, and it's still my least favorite, but it's not that bad..


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 6, 2012)

I stopped playing after the first day or two. My PC only gets 15-30fps and I just don't have enough time to play to justify buying a whole new computer. Most unfortunate.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I stopped playing after the first day or two. My PC only gets 15-30fps and I just don't have enough time to play to justify buying a whole new computer. Most unfortunate.



Shame, but I understand where you're coming from, 30 FPS should still be playable tho.



Toshiro said:


> No lag here.  I hated Huttball at first, and it's still my least favorite, but it's not that bad..



I sure as hell know its not my connection since i got 100mbps via fiber optics here (Latvia has the 3rd fastest net in the word according to last years polls, up to 500mbps commercially available). It's just that the servers here are so overcrowded it becomes borderline unplayable. Every time I go to the imperial space station it starts lagging and freezing like crazy. Such a shame, its a really great game. Bioware just needs to work on optimizing the performance of the game and work on fixing the bugs faster, granted they have fixed a lot already, but its still pretty bad...


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, I dunno what their Euro servers are like, since I'm in the US. Also, I ended up rolling on a server with people I work with, and it's an RP server, so our population might just be a lot lower. My net connection isn't even in the same galaxy as yours, but I have no lag issues unless there are 30 PCs in a small area(like the GTN at rush hour ).


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm playing on a french server (o'rly) and I'm gonan call it quits at the end of my second month. 
Charatcter leveling is very nice and immersive, lvl 50 game is a piece of bantha poodoo. When my 4th 50 is done I stop and wait for scenario content updates.

I'm pretty sure the EU servers being hosted in Ireland who have shit for providers, even pro ones, is the reason for lag. I should know, I worked in Ireland in IT for three years.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 10, 2012)

^ shame


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 14, 2012)

I played WoW for a little bit(VERY little) because some good friends work for Blizzard here in Austin. They gave me a free 25 year pass. Couldn't get into it. 

I loved KOTOR, and generally love Bioware games so I'm excited to give it a shot.

Dark side....Unliiiiiiiiimmmmmmiiiiiiteeeeeeeed powwwwweeeeerrrrrr.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 1, 2012)

Budu-bump.

Well, if Lord of the Rings Online and D&D Online going Free2Play heralded the dawn of an era for that payment model, then this news certainly signals impending death of subscription MMOs...

GameSpy: SWTOR Going Free-to-Play This Fall - Page 1

It's a shame on one level. If a company like Bioware can't make an engaging MMO using a property as expansive as Star Wars with the financial backing of EA, what hope do other MMO developers have these days? Dammit TOR, I thought you were the chosen one!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2012)

Might wait until this is free to play, as I was very interested in getting this.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 1, 2012)

I still have not had time to play it, maybe next year I'll get around to it


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Might wait until this is free to play, as I was very interested in getting this.



The post above your is literally a link to an announcement that the game is going free to play.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> The post above your is literally a link to an announcement that the game is going free to play.



Exactly why I said I was going to wait, instead of buying it now.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah, yes, sorry. My brain was apparently a bit off. Jeez.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 9, 2013)

Gonna necrobump this but it's relevant.

Anyone still playing this? It's been free-to-play for a little while.

I'm still in the process of patching it -_- but I'm gonna hop on as soon as I can. Is it still worth playing and possibly buying the DLCs for?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 11, 2013)

I preordered it and stuff when it first came out and I played for a bit. I quit because I was just so disappointing that it wasn't KOTOR III. But, I started playing again a few days ago because I had finally resigned myself to the fact that it WAS KOTOR III and it's still pretty good.

The only thing I have to say is that you really need to sub to be able to do ANYTHING on this game now. It's crazy how much they really limit the ftp players.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I preordered it and stuff when it first came out and I played for a bit. I quit because I was just so disappointing that it wasn't KOTOR III. But, I started playing again a few days ago because I had finally resigned myself to the fact that it WAS KOTOR III and it's still pretty good.
> 
> The only thing I have to say is that you really need to sub to be able to do ANYTHING on this game now. It's crazy how much they really limit the ftp players.



"Want more than two hotbars? $$$!"


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 11, 2013)

Free as in the $60 box I bought is now worthless or it's free after you buy the box like GW2? I haven't logged on in months and months but keep thinking that I'd like to


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 11, 2013)

troyguitar said:


> Free as in the $60 box I bought is now worthless or it's free after you buy the box like GW2? I haven't logged on in months and months but keep thinking that I'd like to



Since we purchased it, we are "preferred" players. 

Features | Star Wars: The Old Republic

Preferred just means it sucks less than F2P.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 11, 2013)

I subbed for 90 days. 

Anyone wanna play? Name's Ozammern, I tend to play in The Shadowlands server. I'm on Dormund Kaas at the moment.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 7, 2015)

I hate to necro...but they just released a new expansion that is directly tied to the original SW: Knights of the Old Republic, which was amazing and won all sorts of awards, including best game twist.

This new expansion for SWTOR basically answers: What happened to Darth Revan?

It's called "Shadow of Revan." I just finished up the prelude quests & stuff and edited the dialogue cut-scenes together (based on my in-game choices naturally) to try & give it as a story to the people that don't play. I **LOVED** the original KOTOR more than most games I've played to date, simply for the story alone.

That being said, there is a "prelude" part of the storyline in the new xpac and this is all 3 parts as a YT playlist (total run time about 40mins).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fgo_Ihi66w&list=PL7RdYn41WqF92XTBMaoPbk_F6O_3GwLoZ


----------

